# Fiber Fest in Michigan



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For those of you who get to Michiganâs thumb, there will be a fiber fest November 4 and 5 (Friday and Saturday) at the Sanilac County Museum in Port Sanilac.

There will be vendors, classes, demonstrations, and free food (soup and chili). Admission is free.

www.sanilaccountymuseum.org


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That sounds wonderful! Thank you for posting this although I can't get there...sounds like great fun!


----------

